# Sticky  Championship Dog Shows



## tashi

Three Counties, Malvern 9th - 12th June
Border Union, Kelso 19th - 20th June
Blackpool, Blackpool 25th - 27th June
Windsor, Windsor 1st - 4th July
East of England. Peterborough 9th - 11th July 
National working and Pastoral, Malvern 17th July 
Leeds, Harewood House, 23rd - 25th July 
Paignton, Clyst St Mary, Exeter 2nd - 4th August
Bournemouth, Brockenhurst 14th - 16th August 
Welsh Kennel Club, Builth Wells, 20th - 22nd August 
City of Birmingham, Stoneleigh 3rd - 5th September
Richmond, Loseley Park 10th - 12th September
Darlington, Newby Hall 17th - 19th September
Belfast, 25th - 26th September 
Driffield. Wetherby Racecourse 30th September - 3rd October
SWKA, Builth Wells 6th - 10th October
Gundog Society of Wales, Malvern 13th October
Midland Counties, Stafford 28th - 31st October
working and Pastoral breeds of Scotland, Edinburgh 6th - 7th November
Gundog Breeds of Scotland, Edinburgh 13th November
BUBA, Stafford 4th December
LKA, NEC 11th - 12th December


----------



## Jess2308

Fantastic idea.


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x

Great idea :thumbup:. 

SKC - 28 & 29th August.


----------



## tashi

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> Great idea :thumbup:.
> 
> SKC - 28 & 29th August.


sorry missed that one

also to add if anyone wants to know specific breed champ show dates give me a shout :thumbup:


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x

tashi said:


> sorry missed that one
> 
> also to add if anyone wants to know specific breed champ show dates give me a shout :thumbup:


It's our favourite because it's closest lol ! The breed specific ones are a good idea too! x


----------



## CheekoAndCo

Poodle Club of Scotland is 28th August at Lanark Market. I'll double check the date but it's supposed to be the day before SKC. Will be a busy weekend.


----------



## georgejr

Just joined - so only just seen your video. OMG that's the cutest thing i have seen. Kudos to you.


----------



## gizooty

georgejr said:


> Just joined - so only just seen your video. OMG that's the cutest thing i have seen. Kudos to you.


LOL... was thinking the EXACT same thing
.AWWWWW...


----------



## Ridgielover

It's the Rhodesian Ridgeback Club of GB Championship Show on Sunday 26th September, at the NAC, Stoneleigh.


----------



## deb53

yes i agree :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Any Greyhound shows? x


----------



## rose red

tashi said:


> sorry missed that one
> 
> also to add if anyone wants to know specific breed champ show dates give me a shout :thumbup:


Hi could you tell me if you enter a ch show with no cc for breed do you still qualify for crufts if you get 1st 2nd or 3rd place


----------



## Blondie

b. ENTRY IN BREED CLASSES AT CRUFTS 2012 WHERE CHALLENGE CERTIFICATES ARE NOT OFFERED.

A dog is eligible for entry in breed classes where Challenge Certificates are not offered if it has qualified in any of the following ways under the Rules and Regulations of the Kennel Club.

(1) If it has been declared Best of Sex or Reserve Best of Sex of a 
Breed or gained any of the following Prizes in Breed or Variety Classes at a Championship Show, including Crufts between 7 January 2011 and 6 January 2012.

i. First, Second or Third in Minor Puppy Class
ii. First, Second or Third in Puppy Class
iii. First, Second or Third in Junior Class
iv. First, Second or Third in Post Graduate Class
v. First, Second or Third in Limit Class
vi. First, Second or Third in Open Class
vii. First, Second or Third in Veteran Class

(See note 2.)

(2) If it has won a first prize in any breed class at Crufts 2011. (NB This is in addition to those dogs which have qualified in classes listed under 2 b (1) above)

(3) Premier Open Show 
For dogs that have been declared Best of Breed provided there were more than three breed classes (more than five classes for Stud Book Band E breeds) scheduled for the breed.

(4) If it has won Best in Show, Reserve Best in Show or Best Puppy in Show at a General or Group Open Show held between 7 January 2011 and 6 January 2012.


----------



## netpetshop

All are popular shows that you have listed in forum.


----------



## swarthy

Ceearott said:


> i. First, Second or Third in Minor Puppy Class
> ii. First, Second or Third in Puppy Class
> iii. First, Second or Third in Junior Class
> iv. First, Second or Third in Post Graduate Class
> v. First, Second or Third in Limit Class
> vi. First, Second or Third in Open Class
> vii. First, Second or Third in Veteran Class


Do they still get their stud book number for 1st to 3rd in Limit or Open?


----------



## Blondie

swarthy said:


> Do they still get their stud book number for 1st to 3rd in Limit or Open?


No, to qualify for a Stud Book Number through class award, CC's must be on offer for the breed


----------



## margarethayes

I have never heard of such shows ever before but I won't miss if I'll heard of it again in future.


----------



## swarthy

Might be worth doing another one of these for 2012 - I think I've got a list of all the shows somewhere - will check


----------



## tashi

*Main Championship shows for 2012*

Crufts, NEC 8th - 11th March
Scottish Breeds, Edinburgh - 31st March
UK Toydog, Stafford - 31st March
National Terrier, Stafford - 7th April
Hound Assoc of Scotland, Kelso - 14th April
Working and Pastoral Breeds of Wales, Builth Wells - 21st April
WELKS, Malvern 27th - 29th April
Birmingham National, Stafford 10th - 13th May
Scottish Kennel Club, Edinburgh 18th - 20th May
Bath Canine, Bath 25th May - 28th May
Southern Counties, Newbury 1st June - 3rd June
Three Counties, Malvern 7th - 10th June
Border Union, Kelso 16th - 17th June
Blackpool, Blackpool 22th - 24th June
Windsor, Windsor 28th June - 1st July
East of England. Peterborough 6th - 8th July 
National working and Pastoral, Malvern 14th July 
Leeds, Harewood House, 27th - 29th July 
Hound Association, Stafford 4th August
National Gundog, Malvern 4th August
Paignton, Clyst St Mary, Exeter 5th - 8th August
Bournemouth, Poole 11th - 13th August 
Welsh Kennel Club, Builth Wells, 17th - 19th August 
SKC, Edinburgh 25th - 26th August
City of Birmingham, Stoneleigh 31st August - 2nd September
Richmond, Loseley Park 7th - 9th September
Darlington, Newby Hall 14th - 16th September
Driffield. Wetherby Racecourse 20th - 23rd September
Belfast, 29th - 30th September 
SWKA, Builth Wells 12th - 14th October
Gundog Society of Wales, Malvern 17th October
Midland Counties, Stafford 25th - 28th October
Working and Pastoral breeds of Scotland, Edinburgh 3rd - 4th November
Gundog Breeds of Scotland, Edinburgh 10th November
BUBA, Stafford 1st December
LKA, NEC 15th - 16th December


----------



## margarethayes

Wao, great idea. Cent percent agreed!


----------



## neoflip

Nice, it would be great to know what there going to come up with next! thanks


----------



## tashi

National Terrier, Stafford 5 April
Hound Association of Scotland, Kelso 12 April
Working and Pastoral Breeds of Wales, Builth wells 19 April
WELKS, Malvern 25 - 27 April
Birmingham Dog Show, Stafford 8 - 11 May
Scottish Kennel Club, Edinburgh 16 - 18 May
Bath canine, Bath 23 - 26 May
Southern Counties, Newbury 30 May - 1 June
Three Counties, Malvern 5 - 8 June
Border Union, Kelso 14 - 15 June
Blackpool, Blackpool 20 - 22 June
Windsor, Windsor 26 - 29 June
East of England. Peterborough 4 - 6 July 
National working and Pastoral, Malvern 12 July 
Leeds, Harewood House, 25 - 27 July 
Paignton, Clyst St Mary, Exeter 2 -5 August
Bournemouth, Poole 8 - 10 August 
Welsh Kennel Club, Builth Wells, 15 - 17 August 
Scottish Kennel Club, edinburgh 23 - 24 August
City of Birmingham, Stoneleigh 29 - 31 August
Richmond, Loseley Park 5 - 7 September
Darlington, Newby Hall 12 - 14 September
Driffield, wetherby 18 - 21 September
Belfast, 27 - 28 September 
SWKA, Builth Wells 10 - 12 October
Gundog Society of Wales, Malvern 15 October
Midland Counties, Stafford 23 - 26 October
working and Pastoral breeds of Scotland, Edinburgh 1 November
Gundog Breeds of Scotland, Edinburgh 8 November
BUBA, Stafford 6 December
LKA, NEC 13 - 14 December


----------



## Chloef

United Kingdom Toydog Society - 29 March


----------



## dexter

thanks Tashi hopefully i'll get to some this year !


----------



## Freyja

Hound association champ shop 2nd august at Stafford


----------



## Firedog

The Bournemouth Show is at Pikes Farm, Organford, Poole not Brockenhurst.


----------



## tashi

Firedog said:


> The Bournemouth Show is at Pikes Farm, Organford, Poole not Brockenhurst.


My wrong, I copied and pasted and just changed dates ! I wish they were still at Brockenhurst


----------



## Firedog

tashi said:


> My wrong, I copied and pasted and just changed dates ! I wish they were still at Brockenhurst


When they changed over two years ago I didn't know and drove out to Brockenhurst on the first day to find nothing.

It's gutting though that show is ten minutes down the road from me and they don't do tickets for my breed.


----------



## tashi

Firedog said:


> When they changed over two years ago I didn't know and drove out to Brockenhurst on the first day to find nothing.
> 
> It's gutting though that show is ten minutes down the road from me and they don't do tickets for my breed.


We camped there last year and I have to admit I do prefer Brockenhurst. I suppose we get used to going to the same venues and find it hard to lose a favoured one


----------



## swarthy

Firedog said:


> The Bournemouth Show is at Pikes Farm, Organford, Poole not Brockenhurst.


Does that mean it is easier to get to than the old venue?

We had to leave there urgently after one of our gang at home was taken ill - it took us over an hour to get through Lyndhurst - similarly - I've taken an hour to get into the ground before now because of traffic management


----------



## Firedog

swarthy said:


> Does that mean it is easier to get to than the old venue?
> 
> We had to leave there urgently after one of our gang at home was taken ill - it took us over an hour to get through Lyndhurst - similarly - I've taken an hour to get into the ground before now because of traffic management


I don't know because I have never been there from a showing aspect only a viewing but I do know that once you get out the road it is on the roundabout is 100 yards down the road and there are 4 exits including the one you are on.


----------



## CalmPackLeader

tashi said:


> National Terrier, Stafford 5 April
> Hound Association of Scotland, Kelso 12 April
> Working and Pastoral Breeds of Wales, Builth wells 19 April
> WELKS, Malvern 25 - 27 April
> Birmingham Dog Show, Stafford 8 - 11 May
> Scottish Kennel Club, Edinburgh 16 - 18 May
> Bath canine, Bath 23 - 26 May
> Southern Counties, Newbury 30 May - 1 June
> Three Counties, Malvern 5 - 8 June
> Border Union, Kelso 14 - 15 June
> Blackpool, Blackpool 20 - 22 June
> Windsor, Windsor 26 - 29 June
> East of England. Peterborough 4 - 6 July
> National working and Pastoral, Malvern 12 July
> Leeds, Harewood House, 25 - 27 July
> Paignton, Clyst St Mary, Exeter 2 -5 August
> Bournemouth, Poole 8 - 10 August
> Welsh Kennel Club, Builth Wells, 15 - 17 August
> Scottish Kennel Club, edinburgh 23 - 24 August
> City of Birmingham, Stoneleigh 29 - 31 August
> Richmond, Loseley Park 5 - 7 September
> Darlington, Newby Hall 12 - 14 September
> Driffield, wetherby 18 - 21 September
> Belfast, 27 - 28 September
> SWKA, Builth Wells 10 - 12 October
> Gundog Society of Wales, Malvern 15 October
> Midland Counties, Stafford 23 - 26 October
> working and Pastoral breeds of Scotland, Edinburgh 1 November
> Gundog Breeds of Scotland, Edinburgh 8 November
> BUBA, Stafford 6 December
> LKA, NEC 13 - 14 December


nice thats a lot of shows.


----------



## Horatio Magic

Has anyone got any experience of the Leeds championship dog show? We are heading there this year and would appreciate any tips or useful information.


----------



## MerlinsMum

Horatio Magic said:


> Has anyone got any experience of the Leeds championship dog show? We are heading there this year and would appreciate any tips or useful information.


You'll get more answers if you ask on the Champdogs Forum (Champdogs Information Exchange) as there are many exhibitors on there, some who have been going to Leeds for decades!


----------



## Zonk

Hi All
We have a great Companion Show coming up on* 20 JULY 2014*
at* Rushcliffe Country Park *- off Loughborough Rd - Notts -* NG11 6JS*
All those of you living around Notts, Derbs, Leics, Staffs, Lincs local area - *** COME ALONG and JOIN US ***.

We are a happy bunch and love to put on dog shows every year - Great Venue this year - Lots on including Breed Novelty and Obedience classes - have a go event - stalls and plenty of refreshment.:thumbup1:


----------



## Dragoz

yes i agree


----------

